#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Northern View Hotel, Phrae

## Thetyim

A new hotel has opened in Phrae so I called in today and checked it out.
Rather good value for money.
Standard room is 400 baht with A/C, TV,UBC,Fridge
VIP Bungalow is 600 baht with A/C, TV,UBC,Fridge
Free coffee in the lounge.
There is also a snooker room.

Standard Room

----------


## Thetyim

VIP is a teak bungalow for 600 baht
(The owner paid 300k baht each for these units )
Room is small but the balcony is nice

----------


## Thetyim

Free coffee in here
No idea how much the snooker is

----------


## Thetyim

Northern View Hotel
Phrae
054 650555-7

It is located on the H101 (westbound carriageway)
About 200 metres from the Phrae turn off

----------


## ChiangMai noon

looks nice.

it's about time i headed down your way again.

been a year already.

----------


## Norton

Looks very nice.  Will be up your way next month.  Will check it out.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> (The owner paid 300k baht each for these units )


that's a lot.


how many units does he have?

----------


## spiff

> VIP is a teak bungalow for 600 baht (The owner paid 300k baht each for these units )


Wow, it will take a long time to recover the investment, is there really a tourist industry worth mentioning in Phrae?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Wow, it will take a long time to recover the investment, is there really a tourist industry worth mentioning in Phrae?


exactly what i was thinking.

will take forever.

snooker tables don't come cheap either.

----------


## dirtydog

> that's a lot.


Bathroom is say 40k baht, air con 20k baht, then all the other bits and pieces.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Looks very nice. Will be up your way next month. Will check it out.


I've taken the liberty of booking us 2 VIP bungalows if that's ok?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> then all the other bits and pieces.


which comes to 240,000 baht?

----------


## Norton

> I've taken the liberty of booking us 2 VIP bungalows if that's ok?


Excellent!

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Thetyim

I didn't quiz him too much about his costs.
I have no idea if 300k was just for the teak bungalow or the complete unit including furniture

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Easy to find as well. We'll go right past it on the way up.

----------


## Thetyim

> We'll go right past it on the way up.


That's what I am worried about, that you will go straight past it  :Smile: 
There is no signage.
The Y junction that you see on the map has traffic lights, take the H101 to Nan and it is about 200 metres from the lights.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I remember the spot pretty well.

----------


## Thetyim

> I remember the spot pretty well.


Really, I am surprised.
There are no pubs within a mile
Why would you remember it ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Trying to find your place and we missed the right fork initially. It's an easy spot to find.

You still have the dates, chai mai?

----------


## Thetyim

^
dates? no, but I got the mince pies and crackers  :Smile:

----------


## Itchy

Is the owner Thai or Farang?

----------


## Thetyim

^
The bloke I spoke to was Thai but I am only assuming that he was the owner

----------


## Frankenstein

Judging from the overall style of the place I'd say the owner is probably Thai. Just a hunch, could be wrong. Anyhoo, thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## Nabeel

Any good places to eat near there?

----------


## DrAndy

Thetyim has some leftovers





> dates? no, but I got the mince pies and crackers

----------

